# Reserved 6 Show quality silkies!!!!



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Ours were no where near show quality, but the Silkies were our favorites. A sweeter, more cuddly chicken, just does not exist. Sailor was always very prejudiced and preferred the white Silkies; he would follow one white hen incessantly if I did not intervene. When I shut her away, I received major poodle stink eye. Please, please, post pictures when you get your chicks.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

How exciting for you! I am loving raising my blue ameraucanas and buff orpington. I don't have plans to show them, but am just having lots of fun. I love the look of silkies, but I can't keep more than 8 birds and no roosters. I really want eggs so ornamentals like silkies are probably off my list, but I will enjoy seeing pics.


----------



## Reb (Sep 2, 2014)

Love Silkies! Are yours bearded or non? I like how the bearded ones look like men from Siberia (fur hats and beards) and the non bearded ones like women from Moscow with their fur hats. Oh show me silkie pictures! I really love all chickens so show me any kind of chicken and I will be happy.


----------



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

Ill be sure to share pictures!! They wont be itty bitty most likely because the lady only hatches the eggs she gets and right now its fall to everyone is molting,therefore fewer eggs.
The babies I am getting are all bearded, since there are very few non bearded show breeders because those birds dont do as well on the judges table. My partidge was also a beardy, though it was small because she was older. We have some tsc white silkies who turned out all roos(I think the straight run from TSC is about 90% roos from experience) And those were not bearded,though still nice. I prefer bearded because they seem to be more dependate upon people. Ill have to dig up some of those pics to share with y'all .
We also have second pick splash if there are not enough black.


----------



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

Poppy thhe partridge and one of our whites which we dont have anymore


----------



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

This is what our news ilkies will look like
Silkies - Tropical Chickies


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Thank you for sharing. They are so beautiful. We've had all sorts of interesting chicken experiences over the years, including a few crowing hens. Silkies, though are always the most fun to watch as they scratch around the yard in their fur coats.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

They will be really something special! Very pretty.


----------



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

Here are the 3 remaining black silkies, plus my non show quality white chick.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Aww, they're very cute!


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Love the shot of the chick looking right at the camera. Is that a little roo?


----------



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

Nope. Im pretty sure its a hen. Tiny comb, tiny body. She 8 weeks old and almost 2/3 the size of my 6 week old black roo. I think I have 2 black hens and one black roo, and a white hen.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

I only guessed roo because no matter how hard I tried to pick out hens, I had a real knack for picking the roos.


----------

